# New real swatches on MAC's site!!!



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 14, 2006)

This is the GREATEST thing EVAR!!!!! OMG!



*edit*
Its still great but some of them dont look that true to life buy hey its better than the color squares! now I know a little bit more of what the colors look like!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 14, 2006)

*rushes to to www.maccosmetics.com*


----------



## Sanne (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the pics, it's a huge implovement, but I think they show a bit pastel... take a look at bitter e/s


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I love the pics, it's a huge implovement, but I think they show a bit pastel... take a look at bitter e/s_

 
yeah some of them seem a little lighter or just not as vibrant but hey like I said its way better than the color suares lol


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 14, 2006)

wow!!!  This is a great help, but they are not true to life *definateley better than the squares tho* Did you see coppering? It looks purple (maybe it's my comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xsparkage (Sep 14, 2006)

haha i just noticed this a few minutes ago, and i was like "is this new, or am i just really dumb?" but i like it a lot!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 14, 2006)

For real, this is the best thing. These pictures are SO much better. 

:dancey:


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 14, 2006)

love the new pictures .. thanks for the post .. i probably would have never noticed .. okay no thats a lie. but thanks for the heads up


----------



## meagannn (Sep 14, 2006)

I think this new swatch deal makes them look considerably less than they do in real life! I hated the color squares but... this picture of 'all that glitters' isn't even the same color. this is more beige than my 'all that glitters.' Motif looks pale yellow... ill quit griping! lol

euhghh. They are better than they used to be, but im still not that impressed!

Good info anyways, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Sep 14, 2006)

it is an improvement, but I still don't think the colors are quite up to scratch.  The swatches on specktra are WAY better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything looks muted and toned down, and pastel like the other members have said.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 14, 2006)

yessss! still not perfect but MANNN so much better!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not that impressed either. I have a lot of those colors and they don't really match.  the freshwater e/s swatch is a totally different color.  It's too pastel.


----------



## addicted_2color (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_yessss! still not perfect but MANNN so much better!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i completely agree...yay


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 14, 2006)

Gasp! I LOVE IT!!! It wasnt there just yesterday cause I was going through writting down my list, I was just complaining about how I couldnt tell what the color "really" looked like, those color blocks sucked.
YEAH YEAH YEAH Im so happy!


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 14, 2006)

It's still better than the color boxes... And the lipsticks are closer to real life than the shadows.


----------



## shellybells82 (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, i hate to gripe about a major improvement but the colors seem way off... i thought maybe it was my screen


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 14, 2006)

I see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see it!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 14, 2006)

Can't make everyone happy.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, this helps alot!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm...I have to go with those who say some of the colors look really off. It's a nice effort because I know alot of folks didn't like the swatches. For some reason though I find these less tempting/appealing.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 
_wow!!!  This is a great help, but they are not true to life *definateley better than the squares tho* Did you see coppering? It looks purple (maybe it's my comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_

 
coppering on mine looks dark dark muddy brown yuck


----------



## ollieo (Sep 14, 2006)

If you look at the lipstick for example the swatches are the same pictures just different colors.  Look closely.  There are like 4-5 different pictures.  So it is like someone took a few photos of a lipstick rub on paper (if that at all) to get the  texture and then photoshoped the original color swatches on them.  In a way they look more realistic with the texture which is a good thing.  

So IMO a big step in the right direction but still limiting with the color.  This coming from someone who is dependent on mail order.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ollieo* 
_If you look at the lipstick for example the swatches are the same pictures just different colors.  Look closely.  There are like 4-5 different pictures.  So it is like someone took a few photos of a lipstick rub on paper (if that at all) to get the  texture and then photoshoped the original color swatches on them._

 
I was just about to post the same thing but for the shadows.  Goldmine and Motif have the same "breakage" in the shadow but are two different colours.  Same with Scene and Print, and Silver Ring and Knight Divine.  Goldmine and Motif both look like computer-generated colours, actually.  Well, it does look a bit more realistic... but I almost wish they went all the way with the change instead of taking shortcuts, cuz as others have said some colours are still off.  I'll still be going in-store to see things and not relying on the swatches.


----------



## Ascella (Sep 14, 2006)

The colors are a bit too bright, but still better than before.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 14, 2006)

*runs to check*  that is fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, the colours are really muted and most are off in my opinion,  but they are still 100% better than those horrible fake swatches.  At least I have an idea of what I am purchasing now.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Sep 15, 2006)

whoa weird. i think they should have both swatches up on the site.

jeez their expensive pink looks NOTHING like it does in real life.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

its so funny how technical everyone is! we're so obsessed!!!! i think the swatches are much better, but yeah, kinda off... heheehehe


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow that is pretty cool it took them long enough. I really think they could provide way better pictures,I am not complaining though.
Those little colored squares were pretty annoying and elusive.
If you look on other makeup websites they are such accurate,clear,
pictures. Like Pure Luxe? Why can't MAC provide pics like that.


----------



## litlaur (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ollieo* 
_If you look at the lipstick for example the swatches are the same pictures just different colors.  Look closely.  There are like 4-5 different pictures.  So it is like someone took a few photos of a lipstick rub on paper (if that at all) to get the  texture and then photoshoped the original color swatches on them.  In a way they look more realistic with the texture which is a good thing._

 
Yeah, I noticed that. Then I noticed that they use the same couple of images for each of the finishes.


----------



## ben (Sep 15, 2006)

*new swatches on maccosmetics.com!!*

they're better than the old colour blocks, but not by much 

(eye and lips sections only)

oops, double post. 
mods please delete :0)


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2006)

The eye shadow swatches are all electronically produced on the fly - not real photographs.  They've been quite sneaky.  They have used a black and white image which is transparent in parts and they set the background to be the colour of the eye shadow.  It's a con folks!  If you view a close-up of a shadow swatch and save it to your hard drive, when you open it you'll see a black and white image.

Mylar, for example has a background colour set to #FFEFDE 
Whereas Shroom is #FDE5D6

These are exactly the same colour values used in the old colour square swatches (which are still live at http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk).

They're both a medium coloured satin finish shadow so the black and white template used is;

http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.maccosm..._satin_med.png
(attached below as the first picture)

Carbon, as you might expect has a background colour of #000000 and a dark matte template of;

http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.maccosm...matte_dark.png
(attached below second)

So now you know!  M·A·C online, consider yourselves busted!


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 15, 2006)

Wahoo! Thanks for that hun. The swatches actually help better when you click on them


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2006)

I've asked for this thread to be merged with New real swatches on MAC's site!!! so please make any further comments there.  Thanks.

Sarah


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TESSAISDANK* 
_
jeez their expensive pink looks NOTHING like it does in real life._

 
For sure!!! Didn't that one look better on the old swatch? Call me crazy but I've decided I preferred the old ones....just found it easier to compare the colors to each other somehow.


----------



## geeko (Sep 15, 2006)

some of the colours look pretty off in the website....


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macnatic* 
_some of the colours look pretty off in the website...._

 
They're no more or less off than they were before.  They are exactly the same.  They are using the same basic technique to create the colours as they did with the old square box swatches (setting a background colour attribute in HTML).  They've just changed things slightly so the pictures look like real photographs of product which they are not.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 15, 2006)

I think the new pictures are alot more estetically pleasing even though their the same but you think they could invest some money to make real pictures of their product beacuse i know alot of people can only buy off the web site.

The pigment colors are soo off its sad like golden lemon and sunpepper are WAY too light.


----------



## lianna (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, the new swatches are great but I've seen much better product photos taken here by amateurs. Still, I think it's a fantastic improvement.


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The eye shadow swatches are all electronically produced on the fly - not real photographs.  They've been quite sneaky.  They have used a black and white image which is transparent in parts and they set the background to be the colour of the eye shadow.  It's a con folks!  If you view a close-up of a shadow swatch and save it to your hard drive, when you open it you'll see a black and white image._

 
I actually noticed that when the "swatch" was loading.  I saw the background color block and then the image load over it.  Quite sneaky indeed.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 15, 2006)

I think it's a real improvement but it will never be as better as actually seeing it in the store because due to computer settings and such, what may look good online, may look like total crap in the store!


----------



## lola336 (Sep 15, 2006)

i agree..although its better for colors..it made all the textures the same. like rose and copper sparkle. but at least its getting there..lol


----------



## Kristen (Sep 15, 2006)

It's just the same as sephora's 'swatching' technique...


----------



## Summer (Sep 15, 2006)

The swatches look terrible. They are still fake, just a different format.


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 15, 2006)

*I just noticed...*

I hope this wasn't already posted [sorry if it was, I checked].

I was just on the MAC website and noticed that all the Mineralize E/S Duos were back up, the Lure E/S, Overgrown E/S from Culturebloom, and a few other shadows. Porcelian Pink MSF was also back up. I was on this morning and they weren't up then.






Just thought some people might want to know.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2006)

What?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those are the things I never had a chance to get.


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 15, 2006)

I know! I was really suprised when I went on there, if you look they're the old swatches instead of the new swatches that are up.


----------



## lsperry (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes. I went to the website just to look around and was surprised, too. So, I ordered Heat/Element (as a back-up), Persona/Screen Vinyl, Agripeach and Good As Gold PSP, Porcelain Pink MS, Shimpagne MS and Nightfish.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could get Waternymph ES, Delineate and Penned FLs. I called Nordstrom today and they said they had sent everything back to MAC from the Patternmaker Collection and also did not have Waternymph ES. Hmmppff! So I called MAC and got nowhere with them....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, since I don't have a MAC store in my town, what can anyone tell me about these LE eyeshadows on the website -- Sensualize, Mystical Mist, Overgrown, Iris Print, Lavendar Sky and Botanical. I'm an NW45 and I LOVE COLOR on my eyes. Will they compliment my skintone? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Brianne (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 
_Yes. I went to the website just to look around and was surprised, too. So, I ordered Heat/Element (as a back-up), Persona/Screen Vinyl, Agripeach and Good As Gold PSP, Porcelain Pink MS, Shimpagne MS and Nightfish.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I could get Waternymph ES, Delineate and Penned FLs. I called Nordstrom today and they said they had sent everything back to MAC from the Patternmaker Collection and also did not have Waternymph ES. Hmmppff! So I called MAC and got nowhere with them....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, since I don't have a MAC store in my town, what can anyone tell me about these LE eyeshadows on the website -- Sensualize, Mystical Mist, Overgrown, Iris Print, Lavendar Sky and Botanical. I'm an NW45 and I LOVE COLOR on my eyes. Will they compliment my skintone? PLEASE HELP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sensualize is a great cool toned brown with silver glitter.  One of the better lustres, actually.  Overgrown is similiar to Bitter, but not as yellow and no glitter.  Very wearable.  Iris Print was a blue toned lavender with glitter and virtually no color payoff, it takes effort to make it work.  Comes out chalky.  Mystical Mist is a nice deep purple, not to different from Satellite Dreams.  Lavender Sky is a pink toned medium lavender, and for a veluxe pearl, doesn't have the best color payoff.  I'm NW20 and have to really pack it on to get it to show up.   Don't own Botanical, but from what I remember, it's a brownish taupe with silver shimmer.  Lustre finish.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 15, 2006)

Just ONCE, can the Canadians get a nice little surprise like this?   NOTHING discontinued ever comes back.    And, even though I have a US address, I can't order US stuff!


----------



## ZoeFerret (Sep 16, 2006)

I think the swatches are fine- they give you a better idea of what something looks like- nothing on the computer will be exact. I am sure it would cost a fortune to get real pix of the products anywho.


----------



## princess (Sep 16, 2006)

IMHO they still suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quite hit and miss, some are quite close to the real thing but some are totally off.

I guess there will never be real swatches, most peoples' computer resolution is different so it will still show up differently somehow. Maybe it is to prevent a huge number of returns, like 'this shade shows up totally different on my computer!' type of reasons for exchanges.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 16, 2006)

so we acknowledge their half ass attempt at making the swatches better :booty: but COME ON!! they know what we want and thats real swatches. the picture of (I think) Sushi Flower that you click on to go to the e/s page - pictures all like that would be fabulous but noooo can't do that.

nice try MAC. maybe next time... :tease:


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2006)

That's supposed to be Coppering??


I think it's a shame they went to so much trouble, yet the colours are not true to life.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 21, 2006)

*anyone checked out the mac site??*

pretty neat they actually have swatches now...... go check it out


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 21, 2006)

oh my gosh thats so much better....the colors really look like themselves...haa haaa


----------



## madkitty (Sep 21, 2006)

personally I dont really think it makes that much difference - the skin swatches on here are more realistic


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 21, 2006)

i think these newer ones are better, but still not perfect...i mean, it's a help, but i was looking at some of them (like sushi flower) and i'm like, "uhhh...looks like haux"


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 21, 2006)

They also changed the shadestick swatches and the paints. I think  the paints look kinda realistic, the e/s are cool but I dont know why they didnt take the pics under better lighting, but you get the general idea I guess.
I like it, I hated those squares!


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Sep 21, 2006)

Eh...to me they are just the same, not any better or worse. I still look here or ebay for better color pics. But at least they are trying, I guess!


----------



## katie_070405 (Sep 21, 2006)

They haven't changed the pro site yet. You'd think it would have been the first.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 21, 2006)

I haven't checked out the paint or shadestick swatches, but they did the shadows and lipsticks last week.  There's s discussion about that here*.  caffn8me figured out that they've basically taken black and white photos (at least of the shadows) and coloured them with the shade previously used in the horrible boxes they used to have.  She explains this much better, of course.  So if you look carefully at the eyeshadow swatches, you'll find some shades have the exact same, er, "crumbling" (for lack of a better word).

So it's a small step in the right direction... but I'm still going into the store - and Specktra! - for my swatches.

*link taken out b/c both threads were merged together.


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 22, 2006)

this makes ordering online a *tad* bit easier.


----------



## Salynn (Sep 24, 2006)

*wow.. i've just seen now that on MAC website: new way of color swatch.*

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  503

Now it's much more helpful!!


----------



## GODDESS (Sep 27, 2006)

*Whats With the New MAC Site???*

I am so happy that MAC finally put actual swatches of their products up instead of those horrible, practically useless swatches they had before. But now i noticed that for the pigments sections, these supposed "real" swatches look very fake! They do not resemble any of my pigment colours, is so strange!!

They look bland, matte, and horrible!

Does anyone else notice this?

Liz


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah to me none of the swatches look close but i think maybe i see things differently...cause a lot of the eyeshadows look off too. i guess it's better than what they had before.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

a lot of the shades swatches are horribly inaccurate.  they have coppering as a taupe brown shade, when it's actually a reddish orange frost.  they're following the trend a la Clinique.com, Sephora.com and Narscosmetics.com by trying to display "real" swatches of their products.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm glad they finally branched out, but i do not think the swatches do any of the colors justice. maybe it's just my computer but i didn't think the eyeshadow swatches looked like the real thing. oh well.


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2006)

Merged threads about the same topic.


----------



## marykelancey (Oct 10, 2006)

Did anyone notice that the swatches are gone now?


----------



## lara (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marykelancey* 

 
_Did anyone notice that the swatches are gone now?_

 
They're still there for me, and I just cleared my cache.


----------

